# Snowblower skid plate question.



## BeerHunter (Jan 8, 2015)

We have a 30" Craftsman walk behind blower and 1.000 feet of driveway. A neighbour with a large 4wd articulating tractor and blade takes care of the driveway and we use the blower to clean up the yard.

I did have the skid plates modified so they are now about 2" wide and 6" long but they still want to dig into the packed snow and stall the blower or try and pull it to one side or the other. 



I could have them made any size I want (ie 12" wide and 24" long) but don't know if that would really make any difference. 



Any comments would be appreciated. 
Txs


----------



## 90trunk (Nov 30, 2013)

Check out http://snowblowerskids.com

They have what you are looking for. Great product and very prompt shipping.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you might need to put some weight on the bucket


----------



## BeerHunter (Jan 8, 2015)

90trunk said:


> Check out SnowBlowerSkids | Replacement parts for your snowblower
> 
> They have what you are looking for. Great product and very prompt shipping.


I had looked at these but their advantage seems to be they ride over bumps better tan OEM skids. My modified skids were based on this design. The problem seems to be the skids cutting into the packed snow (like a skate blade would) dragging the blower left or right and it's a struggle to keep it going straight.

That's why I'm wondering if I made the skids WIDER (ie 6" or so instead of 2") if that would solve the problem. I was wondering if anyone else had encountered this problem and what they had done about it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Tell you what I'd do in that situation. I'd find an old pr. of skis and cut the tips about a foot long and bolt them on the bottom of my skids. That'll work. Just don't get carried away. Keep the tips just a little furrther out front of the skids.

*ALSO...* adjust your skids a little lower so the scraper bar will be raised a little. Sounds like it's digging in and pulling the blower down into the turf.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Is your scraper bar reversible? If it has a beveled edge, having the bevel facing up would make it dig down. Having it facing down would make it ride up. Just a thought.


----------



## BeerHunter (Jan 8, 2015)

It's not the scraper , it seems to be the skids digging in on one side or the other dragging the blower in that direction.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

what about if you remove the skids.


----------



## BeerHunter (Jan 8, 2015)

Ryan said:


> what about if you remove the skids.


That wouldn't work as there'd be no clearance between the blade and the gravel.

I'm going to try angling them slightly upwards so the angle of attack would be similar to a float plane landing reasoning that if the front of the skids are elevated , they wont dig in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have good DIY skills you could also find an old lawn mower and use the front adjustable wheels off of it. Maybe if it's rolling it wouldn't dig in.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

90trunk said:


> Check out SnowBlowerSkids | Replacement parts for your snowblower
> 
> They have what you are looking for. Great product and very prompt shipping.


I have these, I put a pair on a Honda 1132 and they are like ski’s… the front and rear of the skids are around 45 degrees so your blower won’t dig in to the turf.They are very solid quality and very well made… until I put them on my Honda it would try and pull to onside also on occasion. These helped my issue.


----------

